# Découpage logo Apple IPAD RPO 2018 12.9"



## Panda roux (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais savoir si vous avez des idées pour découper le logo apple dans le dos de mon ipad pro 2018 12.9 sur mon stickers.
Je voudrais coller un sticker pour le dos de mon ipad pro mais je ne sais pas comment découper cette foutue pomme, j'ai chercher si il y avait pas des sortes de moules creux puis avec un cuter je decoupe mais je ne sais pas trouvé. Avez vous des idées ??? En vous souhaitant une bonne journée.


----------



## RubenF (24 Avril 2020)

Hello, tu devrais avoir une pomme autocollante dans la boite de ton iPad. Utilises ça en guise de patron ?


----------



## Panda roux (24 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello, tu devrais avoir une pomme autocollante dans la boite de ton iPad. Utilises ça en guise de patron ?


 Merci d’avoir répondu ! Le problème s’est que j’ai regardé et c’est énorme, puis je suis allé voir dans la boite de mon iphone 3gs et elle était trop grosse aussi. J’ai essayer avec de la patte à fixe car c’est un creux au niveau de la pomme mais c’est vraiment au tatonement. Il existe vraiment pas de découpe parfait, un mini moule ? Sinon oui j’utiliserais le stickers de mon iphone 3gs même si il est plus gros.


----------



## RubenF (24 Avril 2020)

Normalement, le châssis de l'iPad est percé sur la pomme et une plaque en alu poli est place. Donc il y à un micro ecart, si tu met une feuilles et que tu découpes au cutter, de manière très très très délicate. Tu devrait avoir une bonne pomme


----------



## Panda roux (24 Avril 2020)

J’ai essayé de placer une feuille et j’ai frotter la mine de mon crayon pour bien voir le pomme et c’est un peu très brouillon donc voilà, pour ça que je me demandais si un outil de ce genre existait pas mais sinon pg je me débrouillerais avec cette technique même si c pas très pro x)


----------

